# Evening Largemouth



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

2 dinks and this 3 lb 2 ounce twin brother to the one I caught last night.

Pattern was a Weedless hook rig with a 4" DOA CAL jerk bait in "Arkansas Glow"

Jim


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta get out and get em.....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta get out and get em.....


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Sweeeet...


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

maybe you shold take up just freshwater fishing because by the looks of it thats the only kind of fish you can catch


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

thats a dis?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

a said:


> thats a dis?


The lad NEVER caught a Redfish in our yearly tourney, he's stuck in El Paso which has a couple "canals" for fishing.

He's headed to Afghanistan which hasn't seen seafood in a couple thousand years, except for "Mediterranean Trapezoid Fish" that they might be able to trade for from a Navy ship.


I'm a retired swabbie, he's current ARMY...

He talks big, catches NOTHING, but can tell a good story about broken boats.

I've "heard" he can catch fish, never seen it in person or in pictures though.

Other than that...

Good luck my friend,

Keep posting when you can!!!

Reports from the desert are ALWAYS appreciated!

Jim


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh jimmy! I see all that time at altitude had gotten your mind all fuzzy again! You and squirrel fish dan need to fish together...between the both of you, you might scratch up a pin fish or 2....and if remember correctly I finished 3rd in the pff tourney and I caught fish to do it......don't make me take leave and come back in the spring to put a whoopin on your old behind again! Oh and one more thing....go army beat navy... Army leads the way!


----------



## fwbdave (Nov 29, 2009)

Fisheye thanks for your service......David


----------



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow it looks yummy ....

Good catch



----------------------
Fishing Charters..Fishing Florida..boat rentals


----------

